#ubuntu-sv 2011-10-15
<marioO> Buenas noches señores
<marioO> k ondas lubotu1
<marioO> Buenas tardes señores
<hiko_hitokiri> marioO, solo soy yo los otros son robots
<marioO> MMM ok
<marioO> sabes kien
<marioO> soy vdd
<hiko_hitokiri> no
<hiko_hitokiri> marioO, quien sos
<marioO> Soy el amigo de juan nelson
<hiko_hitokiri> cual de todos jajajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> marioO, aclare mejor
<marioO> el que dio blender
<hiko_hitokiri> a ya
<marioO> siii
<hiko_hitokiri> y que ondas que milagro por aca
#ubuntu-sv 2011-10-16
<marioO> aaa es que la vez pasada no sabia
<marioO> bien  lo que era
<marioO> el servidor
<hiko_hitokiri> a ya
<marioO> por eso no visitaba esto hasta que le pregunte a juan nelson
<hiko_hitokiri> marioO, ya hiciste la espada laser jajajaj?
<marioO> no todavia
<marioO> no
<marioO> lo que pasa que tengo internet
<marioO> lento
<marioO> y cuesta
<marioO> que cargue pero en eso estoy ya
<marioO> y gracias por eso tutoriales
<hiko_hitokiri> marioO, cambia el dns por otro
<hiko_hitokiri> el por default es muy lento
<hiko_hitokiri> y pues podes usar eherramientas para lo del cache
<marioO> como asi
<marioO> ??
<hiko_hitokiri> si los servidores por deffault  dns son lentos es mejor usar los publicos de google o los de opendns
<hiko_hitokiri> esos ultimos uso yo
<hiko_hitokiri> son muy rapidos
<marioO> aaa ok
<marioO> Ya vuelvo
<marioO> Hey no me enseñas unos cuantos trucos
<hiko_hitokiri> marioO, trucos de que o que
<marioO> es que fijate que va quisiera aprender a hackear
<marioO> fb
<marioO> para empezar
<hiko_hitokiri> jajajajaja
<marioO> Entonces
<hiko_hitokiri> pero eso  no es hackeo loco ni a eso llega
<marioO> jajaja
<marioO> entonces
<marioO> como
<marioO> que podemos aprender a hackear
<marioO> ?
<hiko_hitokiri> hum
<hiko_hitokiri> para hacekear tenes que saber sobre seguridad
<hiko_hitokiri> ahi en g+ si buscas puse un manaul sobre seguridad que es puros ejemplos
<hiko_hitokiri> te enseña con ejemplos practicos
<hiko_hitokiri> sobre seguridad
<hiko_hitokiri> es lo que necesitas  aprender para en realidad poder hacer lo que queres
<hiko_hitokiri> conocer cosas basicas por lo menos de eso
<hiko_hitokiri> para que sepas que podes usar para logra lo que esperas
<marioO> asi como lo que hace erick
<hiko_hitokiri> si algo  asi
<hiko_hitokiri> es que si vos bajas una herramienta y ni sabes que hace ni como funciona
<hiko_hitokiri> no tiene gracia no aprender sobre algo que estas haciendo
<hiko_hitokiri> estamos mal
<marioO> Donde los publicates no los encuentro
<marioO> ?
<hiko_hitokiri> perate
<hiko_hitokiri> lo busco y te paso el link
<hiko_hitokiri> marioO, http://goo.gl/bMYB3
<marioO> hiko_hitokiri , gracias
<hiko_hitokiri> marioO,  de nada ya sabes
<marioO> mira la imagen de una nave espacial que hice con blender
<marioO> pero todavia me faltan a finar detalles
<marioO> en g+
<hiko_hitokiri> marioO, ta buena mira hay te mande una invitacion al chat
<hiko_hitokiri> de g+
<marioO> ok
<hiko_hitokiri> decime si te aparece
<marioO> noo
<marioO> como no te tengo agregado en el gmail
<marioO> no me va apararecer
<marioO> dame tu gmail
<marioO> para agregarte y mandarte la solicitud yo
<hiko_hitokiri> lastvnm
<hiko_hitokiri> es
<marioO> ??
<hiko_hitokiri> si ese es
<hiko_hitokiri> solo le agregas lo demas pues
<marioO> ok pense k era otra onda
<marioO> ok
<marioO> ya te agrege
<marioO> ok
<marioO> bueno hablamos al rato
